# THUNDERBOLT Stock Splash screen?



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

does anybody have the zip for the stock splash screen? I used the bamf toolkit to change the splash screen but it won't flash back to the stock? Tried it multiple times with no luck. was only able to flash the gingerbread splash screen. Will unrooting it get it back too?


----------



## marcogiudice (Aug 7, 2011)

Flashing a ruu.. Will put the back the stock splash screen .. Flash a rooted ruu tho. So you don't lose root...

Btw this is in the wrong section  that's why no one answered it


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

ok thanks.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

There are some pg05img.zip s around that have splash screens. Flashing an entire Thu will bring you back but why? 400mb flash or a 5mb flash. If you ask I'm sure someone will make one for you.

I think bamf discontinued support on the tool box with downloads. Ask over at the teambamf forums.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

